# Cheese try at night



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 14, 2010)

After practicly melting the last batch of cheese I did trying to beat the heat of the day, I took several peoples advice and did this batch at night. Started at 7:30 pm the temp was in the 80s.








I loaded my a-maze-n smoker with some hickory dust and started it on both ends.

This batch has 3 chunks of provolone (I loves me alot of provolone) and 6 chunks of babyswiss.







After blowing down in the drum; to make sure the a-maze-n smoker was burning correctly, it was time to put the lid on and let'er smoke!







At 11:30 pm I went out and pulled it from the drum. This is what I saw when I got it into the kitchen to snap some pics.







Soooo Tasty looking!







I wasn't to sure there was much color difference but when I compared the before and after pics, I noticed quite a difference.











The temp actually dropped in the drum so that tells me that the a-maze-n smoker (6x6 size)

Didn't create enough heat in a UDS to even worry about. You need to worry about the ambient temp more.

Thanks for watching!

SOB-QTV


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing! I need to get one of them.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats some nice color SOB, now the hard part, waiting for it to mellow. 

Thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lookin' good SOB!

I think I need one of those for my WSM.  Smoked cheese really sounds yummy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> After practicly melting the last batch of cheese I did trying to beat the heat of the day, I took several peoples advice and did this batch at night. Started at 7:30 pm the temp was in the 80s.
> 
> I loaded my a-maze-n smoker with some hickory dust and started it on both ends.
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT! SOB...

Gonna need a taste report!

I would say in a UDS you might not have to worry about anything but ambient temp being to hot, but the MES smokers are insulated so good, that unless it is actually cold out (as in Winter & the cold parts of Spring & Fall), you have to add ice.

Thanks for showing some beautiful Cheese,

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Jul 15, 2010)

"If I say please, can I get me some cheese??"  Man that looks good SOB!  The change in color is remarkable.  That will be some fine smoky tasting cheese!

Great job, nice Qview!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 15, 2010)

smoked cheese is my junk food ,good job!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 15, 2010)

SOB,

I dig the cheese My Friend!

Smoked Baby Swiss?????  I'm gonna try that next!

Guess what's in the mail???

Todd


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's gonna be a loooong 2 weeks (always is around here, anyway ;-)  We try to keep ahead of the mellowing curve with regular smokes.  Good job!


----------



## wingman (Jul 15, 2010)

Now when you get a chance try it at night when the temps are under 60 degrees. The end product is even better. The cheese stays much more moist.

My favorite cheese to smoke is Guoda! It's killer!


----------

